# NikiP's Ts



## NikiP (Jul 2, 2010)

My lovely Avic. sp. lady













G. pulchripes #1 - This one is always on the move. Today it even left webbing on me :}

























G. pulchripes #2 - This one stays hidden way more. I did have to make it come out in the open though because it's hide was unstable & I was afraid of it getting squished, so I adjusted it.













A. hentzi - Just molted last week.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 2, 2010)

I love the A.hentzi, how big is it.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe it's about 3/4-1"


----------



## NikiP (Jul 9, 2010)

My favorite of my 2 G. pulchripes. This one is all about being in the open:







Feeding time for the new slings I just received yesterday!

Can you find the P. ornata sling?







Can't hardly see it, but it took down the cricket in a back flip with it landing under the cricket 













The rest are the 3 T. gigas:

 Nom nom!


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Jul 9, 2010)

The ornata is at the bottom, right befor substrate and plastic meet


----------



## NikiP (Jul 28, 2010)

My female Avicularia molted earlier in the week. Took her outside today for some natural lighting pictures.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

NikiP, Nice pics :clap: Yep, the ornata tend to blend in well as I'm finally finding out firsthand. Thanks for sharing. Terry


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Avi! I have the same kind of Avicularia but I do not know what kind of genre? Where purchased? Mine was bought as a A.velutina


----------



## NikiP (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know what she is  I think that coloration is pretty generic amongst the various different Avic locals. Mine came from a pet store that doesn't know anymore then "pinktoe".


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice little collection you have there.  And that Avicularia is just gorgious!


----------



## LovePets (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty collection!You also did some very nice pics.Keep up the good work!:razz:


----------



## NikiP (Aug 4, 2010)

I was unhappy with my avic's tank, so I switched it up with fake vines & grass:







Also gave my P. murinus more dirt in his 1gal container & now he's happily webbing like he should. Can also see what he thinks of his waterdish 







Finally caught my P. reduncus sling out, just wish I could catch it out, with the top off, & some light shining, but it just doesn't cooperate


----------



## NikiP (Aug 21, 2010)

Unpacking my newest Ts.

P. murimus, 3", female. Really didn't give me a hard time at all.













P. cambridgei, 3", unsexed.













3 days later it's finally come out of hiding & has started webbing up a corner. I love it's color combined with the fake tree trunk & silk green foliage:


----------



## Rice is nice (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, AMAZING shots.....

Are you a pro???


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful new Ts Niki! Great pictures too!


----------



## NikiP (Aug 21, 2010)

Rice said:


> Wow, AMAZING shots.....
> 
> Are you a pro???


Lol, nooo! I really want a nicer camera since I have smaller things to shoot, lol.



J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful new Ts Niki! Great pictures too!


Thankies


----------



## Rice is nice (Aug 21, 2010)

Good shots anywho.....


----------



## NikiP (Aug 26, 2010)

I so, so love my setup with the P. cambridgei. The trunk looks so real, although I designed it after what's found here in NC.













And my male P. murinus is insane. If he burrow falls, I will laugh at him, 
 If you look in the middle, towards the top of the substrate, there's about 2-3" of nothingness under there. Only webbing is hold up several inches of substrate.







Closer, the substrate ends just under the flash. He's created a tunnel going up both sides.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet

Your P.murinus is a little bulldozer isn't he.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes he is  My female has dug down a few inches & now appears to be tunneling towards the middle. Will be interesting to see how she differs in her design.

I gave both a half substrate filled 1gal container to let them go either way.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 27, 2010)

That P. cambridgei is just stunning!!:clap:


----------



## NikiP (Sep 16, 2010)

My P. reduncus was actually out long enough for pictures, molted in the last week or two:













The largest of my T. gigas is looking more adult with each molt. All three are molting at the same speed, but this one is changing & growing much faster:

(I also must send out a thanks to anyone who suggested I get one, I think they are very underrated now!)







The new 8, 2nd-3rd instar, 4 species, 2 of each:







Avic. versicolor, one shot poo at me multiple times 







P. irminia with their little socks:













C. fimbriatus, my first casualty unpacking. This one popped off a leg because it was being difficult getting out of the straw. Both are already webbing like crazy.







H. maculata, 







The other H. mac is the tiniest T I have at the moment. Not sure where my measuring tape ran off to, but it's tinnyyy:


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 17, 2010)

Aww they are so cute! I never been pooped on by my A. versicolor. She probably loves me too much since I tong feed her and she's one hella of agressive eater too! 

That P. cambridgei is stunning as well, I hope mine grows soon! Just look all that orange on its legg. And P. irminia babies.:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NikiP (Sep 17, 2010)

It's funny because my large Avic. sp. female hasn't tried to shoot poo at all. This guy just came flying out & started flinging immediately 

I'll have to get new pics of the cambridgei. I caught it in the act of molting last night


----------



## NikiP (Nov 4, 2010)

I had to sell everything, except my favorite of the 3 T. gigas. All the pics from here on out are of my new tarantulas 

G. pulchra sling







C. fimbiratus, was a total spitfire to unpack! I had it all over my hand & arm. Had impressively webbed its cup by the next day!













Nom nom!







My pretty pretty horned baboon subadult. There's another thread in the chat about IDing the little darling.







The T. gigas that I kept. Just LOVE the orange & pastel green.


----------



## VinceG (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice collection! Ceratogyrus are awesome, I really need one!


----------



## NikiP (Nov 4, 2010)

What I mostly see of the Ceratogyrus sp.







P. ornata, who is on a DIET! I know all that junk in the trunk can't be good 













P. regalis


----------



## NikiP (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Nice collection! Ceratogyrus are awesome, I really need one!


Add one! I want to add more.


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Nice Niki! Love your pics! Are you taken?

Guess what? My juvenile girl P. cambridgei dug herself a nice burrow and I rarely see her now a days.  I see her excavating at night at least though. 

Your regalis is a beauty too! Just look those nice contrast colors!:drool:


----------

